# Johnson Beach 8 24 and 25



## 8 lb test (Dec 15, 2011)

Set up on JB Friday afternoon and caught 2 pomps in a couple of hours then the lady fish took over. No pomps on Sat but plenty of catfish and ladyfish.

I have had better luck wade fishing in the Big Lagoon. I keep reading the posts about the Mirrordine 17MR, so I bought one. You guys are right / they catch trout. I caught a small gag grouer on the Mirrordine / it had my lure hooked in the mouth and a pinfish half way down it's throat.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I have never had much succses fishing big Lagoon. are you fishing behind Johson beach? and what time of day seems best? how far out do you wade? Do you worry about sting rays or bull sharks?


----------



## 8 lb test (Dec 15, 2011)

jcallaham said:


> I have never had much succses fishing big Lagoon. are you fishing behind Johson beach? and what time of day seems best? how far out do you wade? Do you worry about sting rays or bull sharks?


I fish early morning and late afternoon. I am waist deep. try not to think about the sharks / never have seen any. Plenty of stingrays, but if you watch where you step, it should not be a problem.


----------

